# Tugboat "Engeland" (229g/1968)



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi all

Regarding the tugboat *ENGELAND*, built as the *ANDY MITCHELL* and sold to Architug Shipping S.A. Pireaus in 1981 and r/n *SKYROS*. She was still in Lloyds register up to, and may be later than, 1988/9 IMO No 6810782.

She is now recorded on Equasis as *PREMCHAI 5* owned by Italian-Thai Development, Bangkok.

Does any body have any idea of her history between 1988/9 and 2006

Regards

NigelC


----------



## Riverman (Apr 12, 2006)

Nigel....is this any help.

-------------------------------------

Registered: IMO 6810782 /(GBR)ON 335702 /(NLD)IVR 21.04756 /(GRC)ON 2929 /(HND)ON L-17202058 /(BLZ)ON 139610225
243 GRT, 75 NRT, L30,94m(28,12), B8,67m(8,23), D3,899m(4,27) (101'6"(92'3")x28'5"(27'0")x12'9.1/2"(14'0"))
2 cpp, 2x diesel 4tew 6cyl Ruston & Hornsby (nr.5406/0467/9 +5406/1067/8) type 6AP3, 2200bhp-1618kW total, sp 13kn, bp 22t

ANDY MITCHELL
1968: Built by "Clelands Shipbuilding Co Ltd" at Wallsend-on-Tyne (GBR) (YN 297)
1968 -xx/05: delivered to "Wimpey Marine Ltd" (George Wimpey) at Great Yarmouth (GBR)
(GBR flag, regd London, ON 335702, c/s GYJG)
1973 -03/12: To "Willem Muller Nederland BV" at Terneuzen (NLD), renamed ENGELAND
(NLD flag, regd Terneuzen, IVR 21.04756, c/s PDYB, 229 GRT, 34 NRT)
1975: restyled to "Sleepdienst Willem Muller BV" at Terneuzen (NLD)
1981 -11/06: To "Architug Shipping SA", mng "Archirodon Construction" at Piraeus (GRC), renamed SKYROS
(GRC flag, regd Piraeus, ON 2929, c/s SV6571)
199x: To "American International Contractors Inc"
(HND flag, regd San Lorenzo, ON L-17202058, c/s HQCS6, 228 GRT, 33 NRT)
2000 -12/05: To "Italian - Thai Development Public Co Ltd" at Bangkok (THA), renamed PREMCHAI 5
(BLZ flag, regd Belize, ON 139610225, c/s V3TY4)
2006: still in service

-------------------------------------------------------

riverman

http://riverman.gotdns.com


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Riverman

Many thanks for all that info, certainly fills in that space in the overall puzzle

Many thanks again

Regards

NigelC


----------

